
Top Data Mining Algorithms You Can Use - alexeysemeney
https://www.devteam.space/blog/top-10-data-mining-algorithms/
======
jackschultz
Just a note, seems like all of these algorithms are for classification. It
doesn't mention the simple linear regression which is considered data mining,
so having that at the top and more emphasized would be helpful.

Either way, it's a good list to take a peek at and read quick information if
you're working on a classification problem.

------
vqc
I found

    
    
      Introduction to Machine Learning with Python - A Guide for Data Scientists (Andreas C. Müller, Sarah Guido, 2016)
    

to be a good introduction to using and tuning these algos.

